# The Lung Brewery - Vapecon Video Is Up



## Philip Dunkley (1/6/15)

To all of our Loyal Fans (and after this weekend at VapeCon, I really do mean loyal!!), I apologise, but this weeks video is slightly delayed by a day or two. This is for 2 reasons. One, we have a mountain of footage to get through from Vapecon, and two, I have been as sick as a dog, so I had to delay shooting this evening. 
This may be a good thing though, as we might be able to add something to the show that was not originally going to be on it, which you're gonna want to see.
So Sorry guys, but these things happen, and I promise we will try and get this weeks video up and running by Wednesday morning, if all things go well.

Apologies again, I know a lot of people are waiting for this one.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JW Flynn (1/6/15)

cool stuff man, hope you feel better soon... dooooo eet 

I don't think we took even more than two pictures, hehe, to much to do, and once I got into the beer... eish..... luckily, no issues with traffic back home


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/15)

Sorry Philly! The bacon smoke must have made it worse!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (1/6/15)

Hahaha @Rob Fisher and @JW Flynn


----------



## Schuller (2/6/15)

Cool Bud will wait patiently for for Video 
Get Well and now is a good time to try Menthol Ice that Oom Rob loves


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/6/15)

Hi All,

The Video is on the way I promise, It's been uploading since 6 this morning and is still only on 91%, so sorry, it should be up in the next hour or two. 
Also a massive apology on this video, It's long, very long. An hour and 30 minutes long, and it's only part 1.

Sorry, but it makes up for the delay!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/6/15)

The Video is Live


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> The Video is Live



You pressed the button too quickly Philly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)

Its broken


----------



## Dirge (3/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Its broken



Starts playing for me, try Youtube directly



Wanted to post the video link but the forum embeds it automatically  Nice feature though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/6/15)

Title Changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (4/6/15)

it was nice to see all the vendors busy selling, talking and engaging with there clients and not sitting in a chair arms folded while customers just wonder past.


----------



## Schuller (4/6/15)

Great Video @Philip Dunkley can't wait for Part 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/15)

New episode of the Lung Brewery!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> New episode of the Lung Brewery!



Great vid @Philip Dunkley - they are all entertaining but this one has been my favourite and for me, the most informative. Reviewing exactly the devices I'm sure we all want to hear about because they are relevant and locally available, in a very accessible way. Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/6/15)

@KB_314 Thanks Mate, really means a lot to me when people give such awesome feedback. It makes it all worth while!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> New episode of the Lung Brewery!



I agree @Philip Dunkley . The Billow V2 is a winner winner all the way. Used it through the weekend and I'm so chuffed! Cool video dude!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (16/6/15)

@TylerD Thanks Man, yeah, it's such a great tank, really am so blown away by it!! Another one that is really good, that I think is releasing this month at Vape King, is the Vision High Voltage. Very good Sub Ohm tank, but only takes commercial coils as far as I know. Got Mine from SkyBlue as a test device, it's awesome.
Now I just need that new SMOK TCT..............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

